# Greatest concert you have been to



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I was thinking about the concerts i have been to and my first and still to this day the best was Michael Jackson's HIStory tour at Wembley in 97. Was wondering what other peoples faves were.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Queen 1986 Wembly stadium , followed by the stones at roundhay park


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Stevie Wonder at the NEC back in the 80s.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Marillion NEC 1985 Misplaced Childhood tour. then any of about 40 concerts by them i've seen  Best band in Britain.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I also saw Micheal Jackson's History at Wembley, but think Foo Fighters with collaboration with special guests, Led Zeppelin members John Paul Jones (bass guitar) and Jimmy Page (guitar). Dave Grohl played the drums for that bit  Also at wembley


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Rolling Stones 1964 & at Millenium Stadium 2006.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Queen 1986 Wembly stadium , followed by the stones at roundhay park


Would love to have seen queen, unfortunately Mr Mercury passed around the time i was born. I had tickets to the this is it tour as well, shame he also passed, for me MJ was the greatest entertainer thats lived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Slipknot, Marilyn Manson, Def Leopard, Whitesnake plus loads more at Download festival 4 years ago.

What a great weekend that was.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tevildo (Feb 8, 2014)

Can I second Marillion at the NEC in '85? Probably counts as my best Christmas ever, as well.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Take that come back your Milton Keynes bowl moved from wembley as it wasn't finished yet lol can't remember the dates but it was friggin amazing!

J
Xx


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

The three that stand out for me are Jay Z & Kanye, Linkin Park and Guns n Roses


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Simply Red was a good concert when they were a support band for UB40!  Got the tickets for a fiver outside the Brighton Centre ten minutes beforehand with a face value of £5.50  
Stereophonics at Ally Pally were awesome, and Depeche Mode at the NEC were good but Frankie (GTH) at the Brighton Centre is probably the most memorable!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Genesis Invisible Touch Tour 1987 with Paul Young as support act was good as well.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Guns N Roses at the Olympic stadium in Barcelona.

Quite enjoyed Shed Seven concert at my Uni too.


----------



## moisty (Jan 26, 2014)

Any UK SUBS gig ................ any other punk rockers out there? best gig doesnt have to be big gig


----------



## moisty (Jan 26, 2014)

But Metallica in the bowl :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Simon and Garfunkel at Wembley Stadium in 82. Absolutely awesome. Also saw Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers in the Arena about the same time.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The Jam @ The Glasgow Apollo Last Tour

Standing ovation before they played a note.

As John Weller often said "Best Band In The Fucking World"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Klaus Hoffmann, Joan Baez, Udo Lindenberg, Herbert Van Veen at Olympia Stadium, Berlin, 1976.
It was an open air concert and just magical - I'll always remeber this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkmIFSO ... hYKrllis-U


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

moisty said:


> Any UK SUBS gig ................ any other punk rockers out there? best gig doesnt have to be big gig


Seen the SUBS 9 times over the years  , back in the day at big venue's , more recent years smaller gigs , happy days 

Big into the Stereophonics nowadays , Superb live 8)


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

First one I ever got to see was Faith No More at Bradford University in late 80s. Big lad in front of us did a stage dive and kicked the girl I was with square in the face. EPIC!!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Otley TT QS said:


> EPIC!!!


Pun intended?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

From an entertainment point of view then nothing is ever like to surpass Garry Glitter which I saw in Birmingham's Night Out Club back in about 1984/5

Musical content Dire Straits at the NEC - Live in '85

Also Genesis in 07 both in Hamburg and again a few weeks later (they were so good that I bid and won tickets on Ebay) at Twickenham

Highly rated - Brit Floyd


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Rod Stewart at the O2 last year...FANTASTIC!!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Otley TT QS said:


> Yup!


Off topic but where is that avatar from?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Also Genesis in 07 both in Hamburg and again a few weeks later (they were so good that I bid and won tickets on Ebay) at Twickenham


I saw Genesis at Twickers too, loved Mr Collins and Chester's drum battle, DVD of the Rome gig is fab.

Also saw The Police there two nights in a row, never thought I'd get to see them live so wads very special for me.

Once saw Simply Red @ Beaulieu, nice garden setting and small crowd on a summers night.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> From an entertainment point of view then nothing is ever like to surpass Garry Glitter which I saw in Birmingham's Night Out Club back in about 1984/5
> 
> Musical content Dire Straits at the NEC - Live in '85
> 
> ...


I saw Gary Glitter at Liverpool University in 1980 something when he came back for tax reasons. He still leapt about but had a bit of a gut on him that followed after him on stage and caught up with him - along with some other things later in life.

I saw Here and Now at a pub in Liverpool a few times - they were good and also Vivian Stanshall at a pub in Manchester. I saw Lindisfarne at Lindisfarne I remember. Also assisted my girlfriend to throw a bucket of cold water over Chris Tarrant in revenge over the weather cycle Tiswas thing. Julian Bream at the Liverpool Philharmonic. Glastonbury a couple of times, Stephen Fearing at Womad. Wirrall guitar festival - various - and all memorable.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Either Oasis at Maine Road or The Verve at Wigan Haigh Hall. Both were absolutely incredible.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got a few Favorites end of Euro 96 concert at Old Trafford. every time I see Asia. Yes at Brum Odeon, Tull and T Rex


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw The Pretenders play Newmarket on a work outing after a day at the races. It sounded damn good about 15 years ago.

I did enjoy Metallica at Download 2012 but dammit I was tired, wet and muddy. I'd had a crap night's sleep after seeing The Prodigy the night before, and just stood through Steel Panther and Tenacious D.

I think I'm a sofa concert goer now. I watched Metallica's "Through the never" in 5.1 surround on bluray yesterday. 8)


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The Mission at Keele Uni in about '86.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

The Thrashmen in their reunion tour and 1st gig ever in the UK in London at the Le Beat Bespoke.
King Khan and BBQ and The Black Lips at Heaven (on the same day!)
Any of the Beck's gigs I have been to, Billy Childish at The Dirty Water Club, Sonic Youth and The Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs at The Forum. The White Stripes at the Brixton Academy. Mark Lanegan at either the Astoria or the Shepherd's Bush Empire.
Holly Golightly supporting Mudhoney at The Astoria, The Mooney Suzuki at The Garage, The Stooges playing Fun House in the same order as in the album and then throwing a few songs from their 1st LP at Hammersmith, etc... The good thing of living in London is the amount of gigs going on... If I only had the time!


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Led Zeppelin / led zeppelin

Tampa, FL Stadium in 1973 Football Field full all still general seating

seemed cloudy/fog/heavy mist of Pot filled the air 80 to 90 thousand

on hand....... :lol: :lol:       8) 8) :idea: :idea: [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]

You were anyone you wanted to be.....


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Clannad at what used to be at poole arts centre were fantastic but Greenday last year at The Emirates have got to have it for energy and the whole stadium were really up for it.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Kings Of Leon, last June at the O2 they were epic.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

actually i cant really remember the best ones  , but i have vague recollections of ,
Stones ............ Hyde park ,BJ tribute, ( butterflies ),Stones were s*** but it was an incredible occasion.. (Hoggy ? ) 
Cream ............ Glasgow Locarno
Glastonberry ..( first )
Beach Boys.....Crystal Pally
Willy Nelson.....El Passo


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

What an ace topic.

Elbow at delamere forest were amazing about 5 years ago.

Prince at the NEC was staggering (circa 1989) 
Aerosmith at the NEC about the same time were amazing as well.
Rolling Stones took some beating at Maine road.
REM at old Trafford were good too.
But then so were Dire straits (live in '85) at.....er, deeside leisure centre (on the old ice rink)
Janes Addiction at Manchester Uni and World party at Liverpool Uni.

Actually best of the lot has to be the Killers at Echo Arena last year. So good we took the kids to see them again at the MEN Arena. (Technically their first concert.....unless you count Miley Cyrus and the Tweenies [not the same gig]).

Got the Fall to look forward to at Manchester Cathedral in May.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oasis at Loch Lomond and at murrayfield

Iron maiden secc Glasgow a few times

U2 at parkhead on the acting baby tour

Not been to a concert in a few years now :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

The Stone Roses @ Razzmatazz in Barcelona in 2012

Was their first warm up gig after the announcement of the reformation. Took some organising and a very unhappy mrs as she couldn't go but was worth every penny. Stood at the front in a 2000 capacity venue, was just brilliant.

As it happened, they did the free one at Warrington a week or so before as a short notice gig so the above wasn't their 'first' but it was when I booked and I'm so glad I did.

Other than that

Faithless @ Manchester Apollo 2004
Arctic Monkeys @ Birdwell Club in Barnsley in 2005 before the hit it big
Depeche Mode @ Staples in LA last year. They were absolutely amazing
Arctic Monkeys again at The Wiltern in LA last year. To see how they'd grown was just a joy - felt a little bit of pride being a Sheffield lad myself who'd followed them from the start.

Honorable mention to The Stone Roses again too at Glasgow Green last year. It had everything


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

richard thompson at the durham gala theatre a couple of years ago

he's great playing electric with the band, but to watch him from a few feet away on the acoustic was mesmerising


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Pearl Jam at Manchester Arena in June 2012 - best night of my entire life! 8)

Seeing them again at Leeds First Direct Arena this July (five days before EvenTT14) so have taken the full week off work so I have time to prepare, enjoy and recover


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

burns said:


> Pearl Jam at Manchester Arena in June 2012 - best night of my entire life! 8)
> 
> Seeing them again at Leeds First Direct Arena this July (five days before EvenTT14) so have taken the full week off work so I have time to prepare, enjoy and recover


Great gig! If you ever fancy re listening, you'll be able to find the concert on http://www.pearljambootlegs.org - every gig recorded live since '91.

Personally, my fav gig was seeing Mudhoney & The Vaselines at the HMV Picturehouse, Edinburgh.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Pink Floyd Manchester Main Rd stadium think it was 1988 what an experience! Muse at Wembley seen them 3 times and the last band I saw was above my expectations Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

burns said:


> Pearl Jam at Manchester Arena in June 2012 - best night of my entire life! 8)
> 
> Seeing them again at Leeds First Direct Arena this July (five days before EvenTT14) so have taken the full week off work so I have time to prepare, enjoy and recover


Good gig, I was there

Been to so many it's hard to pick a fave

Smashing pumpkins last year at Manchester academy were great, placebo a couple of years ago in Liverpool also great
Radiohead never fail to impress

Can't pick a greatest gig :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Skid Mark said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Pearl Jam at Manchester Arena in June 2012 - best night of my entire life! 8)
> ...


Were you at PJ on the Wednesday or Thursday? I did Wednesday and had an incredible time. They performed all of my favourite tracks, bar two, and I must confess that I had goosebumps during Release and shed some tears during Just Breathe (I have lyrics from that song in my tattoo). Rockin' In The Free World was awesome - no-one cared that the Arena staff switched on the house lights - everyone just carried on jumping about 8) It was such an amazing night that I went into a major depression for a few days - everyday life was just such an anti-climax, hence the reason I have a few days off this time! Hopefully normal service will have resumed in time for EvenTT14 

You seeing them this year? Only two dates and venues though - Leeds and MK Bowl. I was totally made up that I got tickets on the morning of release - that was a difficult couple of minutes, I can tell you! Keep telling myself I must join the Ten Club, to save the heartache and anxiety on the morning of general release!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Been to so many gigs it's hard to pick out the best - each have their merits.

I've seen Greenday several times and they are consistently a fantastic live act, as are the Foo Fighters whom I've seen more than once. I used to love the Barenaked Ladies and went to see them every time they were in the UK until they sacked one of their front men - just not the same now. I saw The Who last year doing their Quadrophenia tour and that was a treat. And cheesy as it is I've seen Robbie Williams several times and there's no doubt he's a great entertainer. Many others; Erasure, Clannad, Yes, Paul Weller, Steroephonics, Jethro Tull, Hothouse Flowers, Stone Roses, Cast, Take That (the wife dragged me along!), James Brown, Chris De Burgh, Turin Breaks, The Fat Lady Sings, Whitesnake, Kulashaker, The Charlatans, The Zutons and dozens more I forget at the moment. All of them good.

But without doubt the best single gig I've ever been to was Oasis at Knebworth. They were absolutely awesome! At the height of their fame and the peak of their powers, Liam was at his arrogant best and they had us in the palm of their hands. It was fantastic!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Rolling Stones at the 02 in November 2012 for the 50th Anniversary tour.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

burns said:


> Skid Mark said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


Without digging out the tickets (I always keep em) I can't remember which night we went

No plans to go see em this year, I've a couple of pics on photobucket......


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Just looked when I took the pics, Thursday 21st June 

And they played on with the house lights on :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I was there the night before - they were truly amazing 8) If you Google the set list from my date, there's every one of my favourites bar Once and Man of the Hour. I had such an amazing time that when I got home, I got that night's set from tinterweb and created a playlist to match. Yes it's a bit geeky, but I got to relive that gig over and over again in the car 8)

Can barely wait for July


----------



## Brad12 (Mar 12, 2014)

When I was in Malta (way back in the day), I saw those old guys who sung the Macarena song, along with their particularly attractive backing singers. Only a few hundred folks at the event, but it was open-air, evening time, summertime, perfect weather, great atmosphere - best concert I've experienced by quite some way. And oddly enough, I wasn't even partaking in any alcoholic beverages that evening.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a lot of fun, Brad


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Some that spring to mind are:

Cypress Hill at Glastonbury in 2000
Massive Attack at Sonar in 2004
Al Green in Manchester in 2006
Slayer in Manchester in 2009
Chic in Manchester in 2011
Stone Roses in Manchester in 2012
Fink In Birmingham in 2012

All memorable (just) for different reasons


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Im into dancehall and reggae at the moment, but i wont be seeing the person that i want to see live as he's just been convicted of murder haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Has to be the B52's at the Paradiso in Amsterdam in July 2008. I loved them in their heyday, but had never seen them live until then - they were freakin' awesome! A few days before Blondie were playing at the same venue and they were fantastic too! That was a week to remember.

Other memorable shows - Iggy & the Stooges at the Hammersmith Odeon, Black Keys at the Brixton Academy, PJ Harvey also at the Paradiso. I really want to go and see David Byrne (talking head) if I can sometime, missed his last tour, didn't realise he was playing until it was too late.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice topic! Lots of good reading.

Personally I have many. But my most memorable has to be while I was working for a stage events team in 2006 at Leeds And Reading.

I spent 2 and a half hours stage right.. Cleaning, Preparing, re stringing, Tuning, pre loading and then handing guitars to Matt Bellamy as well as relaying direct messages from matt to his sound engineer as he ripped The night to shreds.

Muse have and always will be a band close to my heart And having that opportunity was a dream come true.

At each motion Matt would saunter over to me, mid power and shout a guitar choice, mode setting and a key to me for the next phase... He would be playing the guitar I was handing him before it had even left my hands and the guitar he handed me would still be ringing out from the last strike.

Anyone who has seen muse live or appreciates the talents of all three members knows what efforts go into making the performances phenomenal each and every time.

Handing Matt his Manson Mirror Kaoss as he began his foot shuffle and open air cast intro to Stockholm Syndrome in front of a festival as big as that.. Knowing the guitar he's holding was prepared me .. has to be the most exhilarating feeling I have ever experienced as a music lover and muse fan boy.

And the best bit... Despite the pressure and demand on Matt at the time... He would never fail to thank me each and every time I aided him with a guitar or anything else he requested.

As a thank you I was also asked to followed the boys into Reading to work with the team that ran Mats pedal rig and effects management at the time.

For anyone who is interested.. Matt has over all control of everything, but Most of His effects and changes are done by a live sound engineer front of house. So when he's strolling out along his foot walk over the crowd below him whilst still accomplishing perfect effect changes and pedal strikes... You now know how.

Memory's I will never forget. Long live the MUSE






Sent from my iPhone using Hand/Eye coordination and two fat thumbs.


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hopefully this one.









franz ferdinand 
Manchester academy 
Now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Seen Bauhaus at Nightmoves in Glasgow, Stranglers at i'm almost certain The Apollo in Glasgow but the best was Prince at Parkhead with Shakespeares Sister as the support act. Had two young kids by then and money was tight so that was the last of my gigs. Hope to catch Nick Cave sometime soon, and maybe Eels


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thenewguy said:


> Seen Bauhaus at Nightmoves in Glasgow, Stranglers at i'm almost certain The Apollo in Glasgow but the best was Prince at Parkhead with Shakespeares Sister as the support act. Had two young kids by then and money was tight so that was the last of my gigs. Hope to catch Nick Cave sometime soon, and maybe Eels


well you are in the right city,, don't suppose you are old enough to remember the Picasso club, or the Maryland , or Bruces cave, ,or Burns Howf on sat afternoon,, ,or the Candlelight,, those were the days.
the Apollo,, Lou Reed, Ziggie stardust, Neil Young w Crazyhorse. the Ramones, Brian Ferry,


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

roddy said:


> thenewguy said:
> 
> 
> > Seen Bauhaus at Nightmoves in Glasgow, Stranglers at i'm almost certain The Apollo in Glasgow but the best was Prince at Parkhead with Shakespeares Sister as the support act. Had two young kids by then and money was tight so that was the last of my gigs. Hope to catch Nick Cave sometime soon, and maybe Eels
> ...


Don't remember those clubs Roddy, was just a spotty youth from Ayrshire when I first started going up to Glasgow to see these bands. Pretty sure the Stranglers gig as around 83/84, thirty years have flown by


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

The Fall Manchester Cathedral (this is weird)

:/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Kid rock (yes, honestly), Kasabian (first album tour) or the Therapy? Gig a few weeks ago.
Can't really choose as a I was blind drunk for most of them so it's hard to remember


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

moisty said:


> Any UK SUBS gig ................ any other punk rockers out there? *best gig doesn't have to be big gig*


 True. Traveled to some little theatre in Swindon to see Hazel O'Connor. Awesome, but such a sad tale.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Skeee said:


> moisty said:
> 
> 
> > Any UK SUBS gig ................ any other punk rockers out there? *best gig doesn't have to be big gig*
> ...


saw her at the hammersmith odeon, must have been in the 80's (?) brilliant then!


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

Rammstein, I've seen them 4 times


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not a concert, but saw Bob Dylan in a pub in west London in early 80s. He was in there having a beer and joined the local band for nearly an hour. Only about 30 people there.

Think he played Earls Court or somewhere similar to a packed house the following night.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Great topic.

My favourites would have to be:

The Who followed by Pink Floyd at Live8
Bon Jovi & Van Halen at Wembley Stadium
Oasis at Maine Road
The Verve at Haigh Hall
Oasis at Knebworth
Travis at G-Mex


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

The best night I had at a gig would have been Dumpys rusty nuts at the Guildford Civic back in the 80s. For some reason it just turned into an epic night. Musically I think it would have to be Queen at Wembley in 86. Or possibly Muse at Old Trafford. Both awesome

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Spent all day yesterday at the Fake Festival at Otley. Anyone who's never been to one should give it a go. 
Tribute bands headlining, various others kicking off. Green Day & Foo Fighters top of the bill. 
Awesome day out, top atmosphere, great food (hog roast sarnies were on top form.)
Aching from lots of bouncin', hearing just about coming back now.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Otley TT QS said:


> Spent all day yesterday at the Fake Festival at Otley. Anyone who's never been to one should give it a go.
> Tribute bands headlining, various others kicking off. Green Day & Foo Fighters top of the bill.
> Awesome day out, top atmosphere, great food (hog roast sarnies were on top form.)
> Aching from lots of bouncin', hearing just about coming back now.


 Don't knock tribute bands; saw "Red Hot Chilli Pipers" one hogmanay at Oban. Awesome, with alcohol.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Not knocking tribute bands one jot my friend. Had a cracking day. Took my eldest lad, it's the first concert he's been to, he's seen a few bands at parties and the like but never a full days worth. My calves are regretting supporting all the shapes I was throwing though today. They're not looking forward to getting up at 04:00 in the morning to kick another 16 ton of ale around Mansfield either.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Gotta love a good tribute band 

I'm off to Festwich in late July - free festival (pay booking fee of £2.50 only) made up entirely of tribute bands. It's two days but I'm just going for the second as it's the one with the bands I want to see: In Bloom, Pearl Jammer and The Who'dlums, amongst others. Guns Or Roses are headlining 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lots of gigs have come close over the last 30 years (Hawkwind, Thor or Marillion at St Albans Arena, The SugarCubes in Camden, They Might Be Giants (still as a duo) at Underworld Highbury Corner, Prince at KoKo) but the one that I left with the biggest smile on my face was Mark Gardner (ex-Ride) who played an almost acoustic show (backed by three members of Goldrush) at The Spitz in Spitalfields, London, in July 2003.
Only about 100 people in a tiny room, but we drank, we sang and we cheered along to lots of old RIDE classic tunes. I even cried a little as we sang the chello fade-out to 'Vapour Trail' long after the song ended. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
http://www.ticket2ride.it/mgmicro/goodies.htm


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Metallica in Belfast a few years back. Two nights on the trot. [smiley=dude.gif]

Was meant to see Steel Panther in Vegas last year at the Mandalay Bay but the gig was canceled and re-scheduled for after we had left.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Wembely - Sold out for both days think it was 85,000 capacity


----------

